# Funny Pictures...just what the nonshop talk forum is all about



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

See what happens when you don't listen to the co-pilot.


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Why does god have to come into it? Some dumb-ass drove too fast.


----------



## OldMarine (Mar 6, 2012)

Why does god have to come into it? Some dumb-ass drove too fast.

Another DKV Troll posting.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

White guy, eating some "Putty -Tat" , them white boys are sure strange about that….

I guess he was after some underage pussy-cat….


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Ouch.


----------



## murch (Mar 20, 2011)

That you?


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I won't deny that I laughed at that one


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Reminds me of the angler who went to get a pair of pollocks on his back…


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## AKSteve (Feb 4, 2012)

you people can't help yourselfs can you. LOL it's always about politics, even when it's been banned you still gotta see if you can sneak it in. pitiful,your like a bunch of alcoholics you just cant help yourselfs can you. here is a funny that is NOT political if your old enough you willl get it:


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

I unfortunately, GET IT!!!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

NOT political if your old enough you willl get it:

Yes, you're old enough.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)




----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

*Yay back to school* 









*Trick or Treat??*










*Just cool!*


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

new invention for Plumbers


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Always a danger of hairy breasts though.


----------



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

pls be honest..


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

fruit of the loom underwear……..

I like "Stanfield"


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

"One of these days , Alice…POW…to the moon !! 
LMAO…. I guess I'm older than I thought I was !


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## REO (Sep 20, 2012)

just goes to show you that person should have let God be the pilot!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

this one is freaky


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Good thing I'm not epileptic!


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

LOL !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Ooops ! Hahahaa


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Another nice selection , Dan : ) 
First cat funny , second cat , creepy as he%% !


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

look in the mirror, its all good










wow










been there










been there too










job site madness


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

my cat


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

my cat


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

my cut


----------



## starringemma (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

​


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Keep it "up" DKV ! ] ] ]

*Sarchasm*: The gulf between the author of sarcastic wit and the person who doesn't get it. ]


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Now that's a great definition ! LOL


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Wannabe pearl diver ? Lost her car keys ? New dandruff treatment ? Somebody double dog dared her to ?


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice contribution , Odie : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

What song is he dancing to , Dan ?


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

must be country music … can figure it out >grinz<


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I thought it was David Spade for a minute or two : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sheldon , Leonard, Howard, Raj , and the guy from the comic book store ^^^


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

^Thom Yorke of Radiohead


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

although funny, that one might be a touch inappropriate for a family based forum.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

easy to be big

little guys need help too


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

surely that wouldn't happen


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

in fact

many smart men lurk the depths of human


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

shadows










black and white

seems simple


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*LMAO , Moron : )*


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Too funny ^^^


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

ROFLMAO : )


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)




----------

